#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Summer Training for Engineering Students >  >  training and internship for  electronics and communication students

## sandipan nath

i have given 4th semester exams..and  during the vacation i am doing summer training in BSNL.. Please advice what training to do in winter and the best companies for doing internship in the following vacation.
also please inform if research scholarship is also available in any foreign universities and how to apply for it.
Thank you





  Similar Threads: Internship or Summer Training Summer Internship for third year students plzzz ....suggest the compenies for chemical branch for internship training Internship For Computer Science Students Electronics and communication engineering summer training

----------


## singpho

normally its kinda difficult to go for a training session during winter......so d bst time to go fr training accordin to m is durin summer.......bsnl is a good choice but if u wnt knowledge and sm practical knowledge dn u must go to institutes providing training dt is mch more beneficial.....nd if u wanna go for trainin programmes abroad dn u can log in to various universitywebsites and log into dr help/admission tab.......u ll find sm help dr

----------

